# وقت / توقيت



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هل هناك فرق في المعنى بين العبارتين التاليتين:
أخذ وقت بدء الإجازة كمرجع
أخذ توقيت بدء الإجازة كمرجع
أيهما صحيح؟

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## Mahaodeh

هذا يعتمد على ما تقصد بعبارتك، ماذا تريد أن تقول بالضبط؟


----------



## The Virgin

لحظة او تاريخ


----------



## Mahaodeh

في هذه الحالة عليك استخدام وقت.
الوقت في اللغة هو المقدار من الزمن، وقد يأتي أيضا بمعنى نقطة معينة في الزمن وهو ما تريد
أما توقيت فهي كلمة مولدة في العصر الحديث (لم أجدها في المعاجم القديمة) وتعني جعل أوقات معينة لفعل أشياء معينة
فحين تقول "أخذ وقت بدء الإجازة كمرجع" فإنك تقول أن النقطة في الزمن التي بدأت بها الإجازة هي المرجع لما تريد
أما حين تقول "أخذ توقيت بدء الإجازة كمرجع" فإنك قد تعني أكثر من شيء - مثلا قد تعني التوقيت الصيفي أو الشتوي في الوقت الذي بدأت به الإجازة هو المرجع، أو توقيت الزمن في دولة معينة هو المرجع أو أن فعل أو عملية ضبط الوقت اللازم للإجازة هو المرجع - ولكن العبارة لا تعني في أي حال أن الوقت الذي بدأت به الإجازة هو المرجع


----------

